#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  Top 20 Sri Lankan Start- Ups That You Really Need To Check Out!

## Moana

Did you know that the Sri Lankan StartUps has been rapidly growing since the early age and the number of starters are mostly between the age of *(20-35)* '*'The young generation''?*

Sri Lanka is one of the most gorgeous natural looking country enriched with tons of natural beauty. This ancient nation has been growing enormously in the number of start -ups in the recent years. These Start Ups are really getting into innovations in the online space and are starting to expand throughout Sri lanka, which would really create a healthy economy to Sri Lanka filling it with lots of working opportunities!

*I've combined Sri Lanka's Top 20 startups that you really need to look into.*

*1)* *Payhere.lk

**Struggling to make online payments? Having a Busy day?
*
Skip to *Payhere.lk*, Sri Lanka's fastest growing online payment system. It accepts facilities to Sri lankan online businesses through the most convenient and easiest method to legitimise the eCommerce industry. 
The main feature that Payhere holds is that it is totally free compared to its rivals where as other websites charge a certain amount through local banks.* 

Don't you think that this is the biggest plus of Payhere compared to its competitors?

* It offers you to easily make payments through several electronic payment methods such as Debit card/ credit cards, mobile wallet, internet banking system without stressing out. Go download the app now itself to make life more flexible with the online system.


*Pros:*
1) PayHere is totally free compared to its rivals where as other websites charge a certain amount through local banks.

2) PayHere has no setup charges or annual fees. Only a Payment Processing fee will be applied whenever you receive a successful payment.

3) PayHere has been built on bank-level security standards & hosted on Microsoft Azure cloud & Sampath Bank servers with the highest security levels. All Network communications between the end users & PayHere are encrypted & secured over an SSL layer certified by an EV SSL Digital Certificate that provides the highest available digital authentication.

*Cons:*
1) By default PayHere Merchant Accounts can accept payments only upto Rs.500,000 per transaction.

2) PayHere accepts payments in LKR (Sri Lankan Rupees) & USD (United States Dollars) only.

3) There will be no additional fee for Payouts if you own a Sampath Bank Account, but if you don't then you'll be charged.


*2)* *Odoc.life*

*Don't waste time on queues to visit a doctor to get advice now*. 

Go download the *Odoc.life* app simply in your mobile and contact your consultant freely in video or local calls in just seconds, cut down your clinic expenses just by downloading this app, save your own precious time and at the same time take care of your health by simply downloading Odoc.life.



*Pros:*
1) All your questions regarding your health will be answered by professional doctors at Odoc.life.

2) All your medical history and information will be accessible by you at any time through the app.


*Cons*:
1) ODoc is designed to handle only non-emergency medical conditions. You should NOT use oDoc if you are experiencing a medical emergency.

2)The platform does not have a feature for the video or audio of a consultation to be recorded by either the patient or the doctor.


*3)* *Insureme.lk**

Want to make general & life insurance at any of your favourite insurance company just by sitting at your home?
*
Go on check with *insureme**.lk* since it is a well-experienced company in the insurance industry, it helps you to choose your favourite insurance company within Sri Lanka you want to insure with, with the best affordable price just as you wish. Insureme.lk deals with the toppest insurance companies in Sri Lanka. 

Check out the expert team and founder of insureme.lk. It has a team of experts which lets you to get expertise advises to choose the best insurance solution, it has direct access to the insurance companies where as you really don't have to worry about the trusting thing.




*Pros:*
1) Easy to use where you can simply choose your type of insurance which you are wishing for by simpliy choosing the categorised sections.

2) You can easily make an insurance policy by contacting them via viber, whatsapp and their hotline number as well.

3) If you have any questions you can simply chat with them on their official site where they tend to reply in a few minutes.

*Cons:*
1) It would be better if they provide a face to face service but they always encourage their agents to be as personable as possible.


*4)* *Paymedia.lk

**Looking for an award winning trust able smart banking site?
*
Check out *paymedia.lk*, which won a Golden award in 2015 for the e-PIN ( Merit award) for cash and deposit machine. National award for the best newest software. Paymedia provides services such as cash & deposit Kiosk for banking, retail and finance sectors to accept cash payments and deposits just as easily as these sectors wish. 

E-pin distribution solutions for all these top up companies who are in search to deliver e-pins electronically can hop to Paymedia since it provides you with the easiest way to get attached with your customer.

Plus want to get immediate credit transaction from an agent? Then go for Paymedia as they provide a service with mobile application for a door to door collections by bringing in a network of agents into actions. It also provides Electronic wallet which enables you to make financial and non- financial payments just by one sign up through your mobile app.



*Pros:*
1) It is a trustable site since it has won many awards, you can simply find out by checking their page

2) It enables you to make payments through electronic wallet both financially and non- financially

3) Encash cheques 24x7 at anytime of your day

4) Make third party payments and automated loan approvals

*Cons:*
1) Suppose if any payments are missed out you have to directly contact Paymedia instead of the banks which might even delay the feedbacks( For instant if any of your cheque encashing is missed out you've to first contact paymedia, but not the banks. since all your details are gone through paymedia


*5)* *Ayubo.lk*

*Feeling stressed? Want to go on a holiday trip but don't know the place, hotel and activity you're upto?

*Don't worry you can find all these 3 things in one single site, *Ayubo.lk* since Sri Lanka is one of the most beautiful natural looking country as a human being we all would love to explore nature, if you're an avid traveller then book your hotel, vehicle and activities at Ayubo.lk. You can even book your favourite vehicle to o to your favourite place simply by checking this site.





*Pros:*
1) Ayobo.lk provides you with the 3 necessary need( Hotel, activities you prefer and the vehicles) where you have a wide category to choose from. Which saves most of your time

2) We can make payments through both USD and LKR. You don't have to waste your time by calculating how much USD worths Sri lankan Rupees.

3) You can make your payments as you wish through VISA, Mastercard, Commercial bank, NTB bank, Sampath Vishwa, SSL, Trip adviser and Pantended

*Cons:*
1) Sometimes Ayubo.lk( in some cirucumstances) would share your personal data with third parties to confirm your reservation details to the accommodation you've booked.

2) Only certain areas can be searched for instance: If we go on a search for vavuniya hotels, it says search couldn't be found.

3) In case if your booking is cancelled a certain amount will be charged by Ayubo.lk in accordance with the accommodation providers cancellation.


* 6)* *Busbooking.lk*

*Are you out of town and couldn't book your bus ticket to your accurate place?* 

Don't worry since *busbooking.lk's* the first ever booking and reservation service provider for public transport with the most informative bus schedule. All your desired places are mentioned in categories so that you could simply click on your accurate place and go for your booking.

Where as you also don't have to wait for longer period of time since busbooking.lk is a reliable bus booking site for public transports with the best luxurious and semi luxurious travelling experiences you ever will have. In order to experience it, you simply have to type in your destination and the date you're looking forward to make your journey. Just jump to busbooking.lk and enjoy the easiest way of booking your bus ticket online.








*Pros:*
1) It is a reliable site since the e ticket confirmation(SMS) should be checked in with the bus service staff and verified by the prepaid customers.

2) It is a trusted site since it works with operational partners such as Visa, master-card,ezcash and BOC

3) The passenger will be able to get a refund as an eCash coupon if the booking is cancelled within 24 hours.

*Cons:*
1) The passenger has to to be at the bus station 15 minutes before the scheduled time

2) Busbooking.lk will not refund cash uder general circumstances after a booking is cancellled

3)The money will not be transferred back to the passenger's credit/debit card instead it will be refunded in the form as an eCash coupon which will only be valid for a period of 6 months.


*7)* *Helakuru.lk

**Android and Ios users, have you guys been wondering to type in sinhala? Do you what to chat with your friends, colleagues, families in sinhala at the same time in English as well? 

*Don't worry jump to *Helakuru.lk* where as you can find both the English and sinhala languages in one keyboard at the same place itself. It also has auto speller feature where as you really don't have to worry about the accurate words in case if you have missed out any spells.






**
*Pros;*
1) Helakuru has a feature of auto-speller where as you really don't have to worry on checking a specific word.

2)It supports both English and sinhala languages in one keyboard itself where as you don't have to switch to another keyboard to change the langauge

3)It supports for both Android and ios devices since Helakuru is a standardised keyboard system and a product of *Bhasha.lk* you can use it on any apps (Eg: Messenger app, twitter app and more on)

*Cons**:*
1) Some users have *reviewed* that they couldn't switch to IME by holding the space.

2) Animations interfere with fast typing especially the space bar animations

3) There's no customise option on this app like the google keyboard. 

*8)* *Grasshoppers.lk*

*Want to get your packages delivered on time on a door to door delivery with the cheapest budget?

Grasshoppers.lk * which works for kapruka.com would be the best choice to go with. Grasshopper.lk has a unique feature when compared with it's rivals which makes you to get your goods easily delivered since it has introduced you with the push button system( customised system integrations) where you don't have to fill in huge datas, you can simply click on the SMART push orders to Grasshoppers's site which will directly hit orders to them and the rest will be taken care of them.









*Pros:*
1) The simple interface makes it easy to coordinate Helpline host schedules, manage call forwarding, and facilitates message retrieval.

2) You can negotiate your preferred rates by entering your business name and number of deliveries plus changing forwarding numbers, emailed voicemails and faxes. The way the company can look HUGE when there are only two people.

3) Affordable pricing, Easy to use dashboard, Unlimited Extensions, Amazing Customer Support, Receiving Faxes in your Email.

*Cons:*
1) It would be better if there were options on the app like the ability to turn on and off an extension within the app.

2) It would also be nice to have the dial by name directory set up with name prompts the same as the line extensions.

3) Sometimes the app on iPhone will not update properly and has to be deleted and re downloaded to pick up voice mails.

4) The biggest con is that setting up the voicemail for the different mail boxes. Somehow always end up changing the main greeting.


*9)* *Emojot.com

**Want to explore with an emotional based engagement?* 

Go check *Emojot.com*. Emojot is a software that sensors emotions of clients bringing in an emotional engagement between you and the business. 

This software helps to create a bond since Emojot uses on omni-channel emotion sensors to catch the emotions of customers simply in a touch point place, which helps, in turn, the business to picture customer's emotional journey, their social media data s and interactions and involves in sending personalized messages by understanding your emotions




*
Pros:*
1) This method of understanding customers emotion helps to increase customer loyalty

2) Customers tend to enjoy and have fun during the engagement because of the emojis Emojot uses.

3) Emojot has its offices in the US, Australia and Sri Lanka to support our clients around the clock
*
Cons*:
1) You can't get accessed to Emojot unless you own a mobile or a tablet with internet access with a browser (eg. iOS Safari, Chrome mobile) If its for Company Administrators a PC or laptop and they support the following browsers(IE v9+,Firefox v20+,Chrome v25+ and Safari v7+).

2) The customers and Company Administrators can only see the emotes in real-time in a context specific manner.


*10)* *Goyo.lk
**
Fitness Freaks? Instantly want to check your fitness health?
*
Go for *Goyo.lk* as they provide you with wearable fitness trackers plus mobile app and rewards so that you can easily maintain your fitness goal. 
Health is something you really need to focus on, so to keep in track with your health, fitness condition just check on Goyo, which will provide you with the expected yet satisfying progress with your daily fitness goal!



*
Pros:*
1) Goyo will ask you to perform certain challenges and then reward you for achieving the task you've made which is really a great motivation to you.

2) The App will track your progress, prompting the continuous interaction of the user providing a variety of exclusive benefits including discounts and special deals from Partners, ranging from restaurants, hotels, pharmacies, travel agencies, fitness advisers and lifestyle products & services.

3) Enjoy one years free membership on the GOYO App when you purchase the GOYO Wearable watch. You can continue to reap awesome rewards by renewing your membership annually at a nominal price.

*Cons:*
1) The GOYO Wellness Program service is only intended for your personal, non-commercial use.

2) The app will only sync if it's connected with a Bluetooth.

3) In case if you have missed your watch while jogging you won't be able to get accessed to your health status.


*11)* *Senzmate.lk
*
*Looking for IoTs( Internet of things) communications?

*Go check on *Senzmate**.lk* as it helps business in effective process to improve its business, through IoT devices, mobile applications, embedded systems, cloud applications, analytics tool and research and development. Wireless communication analyse wireless long term data and help in the process of business. It mainly focuses on agriculture emblematic related apps where IoT enhances the efficiency.





*Pros*:
1) Senzmate provides solutions for enterprise applications with 100% LOCAL KNOWLEDGE which makes it easier for everyone to understand the concept.

2) It not only provides IOT techies but also innovative systems solutions for local businesses at affordable cost, such as.



IOT DevicesMobile ApplicationsEmbedded SystemsCloud ApplicationAnalytic ToolsResearch and Development

*Cons:*
1) Still there're no reviews on the Social Media Site.

2) There is a huge risk of leakage of confidential data while sending it over a network.

3) Due to its complex network, a single loophole can put the entire system down, affecting everyone.


*12)* *Gurupaara.lk

**A/l students, are you guys not finding the right tuition?

*Don't stress out simply go for *Gurupaara.lk* where students and parents can gather information about the best tuition classes you are looking for.
You can simply find the best teachers in Gurupaara.lk of your own stream as it is categorised into each sections, so that students could find it easier to work with. Don't stress out about your advanced level teachers jump into Gurupaara.



*
Pros:*
1) You can find your best teachers you're wishing by simply selecting the preferred category

2) You can even ask doubts and clear them by simply commenting and also ask for past papers.

3) You can also make an ad of yourself if you're a teacher, you can share your profile in Gurupaara and make students to choose you as their teacher.
*
Cons:*
1) Sometimes the teacher's professional background won't be as you expected ( the reality would be something different) this might lead to disappoints to the students.

2) There would be students from different places which could make you feel uncomfortable at the forst meeting itself.


*13)* *Botfactoryai.com
*
*Want to create your own chat bot & increase sales without any programming knowledge? Businesses?* *Want to* *increase your number of customers by keeping them even more engaged so that your businesses good will would be great?* 

Don't worry check out *Botfactoryai.com* as it helps you especially if you're a small/ medium sized businesses Botfactoryai helps you to create the artificial intelligence you dream of to improve your customer's loyalty and make them feel even more comfortable while engaging with your business so that they wouldn't have an odd feel. 




*
Pros:

*1) This allows your business to reduce cost since alot of queries are answered at the same time where businesses doesn't need to hire a specific person to answer all the queries questioned by the customers.

2) The site clearly explains everything in detail of how to create a chat bot for your business step by step and even explains each template so in case if you have no idea how to create a chatbot visiting Botfactoryai.com will clearly explain the scenario.

3) This chat bot which you've created via Botfactoryai.com will provide a 24/7 service where customer can contact and make orders at any time they wish to by simply asking their questions they want which will not make your business to loose customers in case if anything is left unanswered.

*Cons:*
1) The about us video in the Facebook site doesn't give us a much clear idea/picture on what the business is actually about since it is a very quick video so for those who don't really have an idea of what a chat bot is Botfactoryai.com's about us Facebook page's video won't give a much clear idea of what a chat bot is.

2) The chat bot won't be able to memorise the past conversation where as it also won't be able to answers questions that are being asked over and over again. This is a common problem among all the artificial intelligence unless until it is programmed to do so.

3) Chat bots can't literally make their own decisions which is a serious an issue among all the chat bots companies, since it doesn't have the ability to make decisions on it's own, customers will tend to get fed up at some point which will end up loosing customers.


*14)* *Genie.lk

**Looking for the best payment app, with the most safest way? Where you can instantly make all your payments with the best offers just like that. 

Genie.lk* is a payment solution facilitation online, offline payments as a customer you will be able to pay online and also at stores.
If you're looking to make payments for your favourite restaurants, doing it via genie.lk would be the best choice if you're really looking for the best offers since it provides a certain percentage of discount according to the payment you choose. You can even pay your dialog tv payments with a minimum transaction value via genie.lk




*Pros:*
1) It is approved by the Central Bank Of Sri lanka which will guruantee your payments to be made with the most safest way!

2) If you choose genie.lk for instance if you wish to make your payment for your reasturent meal then a huge percentage of offer would be provided by genie.lk

3) It works for Dialog one of the trusted company in Sri Lanka which iin turn confirms your safety for your payments.

*Cons:*
1) You always have to go check the app to stay updated

2) You should also refresh your browser each time you visit the app to download the most upto dated version of genie.lk app which literally consumes time

3) Dialog is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any mobile phone or mobile device, telephone network or lines, computer online systems, servers or providers, computer equipment


*15)* *Yohobed.com

**Got struck in the middle of the road? Don't know where to look for a hotel?
*
Don't worry go with *Yohobed.com* one of Sri Lanka's fastest growing online hotel booking site. Yohobed works with a combination of modern world-class reservation technology with excellent expertise. 

Customers will be ensured to be provided with a wide range of hotels to choose from villas, bungalows, motels with the greatest hospitality and a guaranteed lifetime experience with the right budget just as you wish! Above all Yohobed will provide you with range of hotels with free WI-Fi connection, clean rooms with the lowest affordable budget, free breakfast with air conditioning rooms. Go check out Yohobed!




*Pros:*
1) We can simply cancel their booking by entering our booking reference number and selecting the reason, where we do not have to go for deeper research and waste time

2) It provides the best Sri Lankan traditional hospitality which would be loved by every individuals.

3) Yoho Bed does not charge a cancellations fees for bookings canceled before 14 days PRIOR TO THE ARRIVAL OF HOTEL.

*Cons:*
1) According to some customers *review*, Yohobed's hospitality is poor

2) In case if you do not show up at the hotel, no refund is applicable on the booking.

3) If anyone canceled their bookings within 14 days from Check in date, monies will not be refunded. in case if you do not show up at the hotel, no refund is applicable on the booking.


*16)* *Gudppl.com

**Everyone wants to be happy without stress so, Gudppl is a social network for those who want to make a meaningful impact in the world

*Go simply register as a volunteer with *Gudppl.com* so that you could find/share happiness with yourself, *Whether you love animals, old people? 
Time matters right?*

And especially each and every second you spend should be worthy enough to make you happy. Since Sri Lanka is an ancient beauty filled with tons of natural stuffs and different religions, you can even try spending some time by registering as a volunteer at Gudppl.com. Share love and happiness simply by jumping to Gudppl.com.




*Pros:*
1) We can simply check out the activities which we are loving to do since gudppl.com has categorised every single activities in detail.

2) We don't have to wonder whether an activity is already completed or not since Gudppl.lk in their '' opportunity'' page has clearly indicated whether an activity is already out of date or not.

3) It not only lists down activities that is only concerned about your happiness and enjoyment but also is concerned with activities like with education.

*Cons:*
1) If we connect with facebook sometimes Gudppl.com isn't responding.

2) We've to use our real name while registering (where as some customers might wish to make them anonymous due to their personal reasons this is Gudppl.com's strict rule).

3) It has more do's and don'ts which could in some cases make the volunteer fed up.


*17)* *Igniterspace.com

**Does your kid really have a passion toward technology stuff?

And do you want your kid to be a great champion, innovator in the future?

*Don't worry jump to *igniterspace.com* this site lets your kids to practically involve with the most comfortable environment with different programs such as innovation programs, computer programs & mechanics programs. 

The site has certain levels for different age categories for different courses where your child will find the easiest way to select the best technological courses he/she wants to go on with. Make your child become an innovator from his/hers childhood onward by simply checking on Igniterspace.com.
*

*

*Pros:*
1) Loving and caring environment where as there're great opportunities to all the kids to learn something new and apply on their own innovation.

2) The method of teaching is friendly for all staffs are inspirational coaching and mentoring, as well as their clean and modern facility provide the perfect environment for learning.

*Cons:*
1) According to some customers review, time management is very poor and they're charging additional fees than the exact course fee.

2) At some branches ending of this course, fee is not satisfied.


*18)* *MintHrm.com*

*Businesses? Want to always stay in connection with your employees? Want to manage all the human resource management functions of the company?* 

Then go check on *MintHrm.com* as it is a mobile-friendly app for all the android and IOS mobile ( desktop too), they provide the best experience with a cloud based connection with your app. You can instantly check on all the data of your employees using Minthrm app where as your employees can also simply notify their urgent or casual leaves anywhere at any time through this app. This app values your employee's comfortableness. 




*Pros:*
1) All employees of your company can stay connected with your company via this app, anywhere anytime!

2) The recruitment and selection process for your company will be the easiest when you start following this app.

3) It is a cloud based application enabled in android and IOS mobile apps, which could save you time.

*Cons:*
1) If the employees don't have an android or Ios mobiles they won't be able to get accessed to Minthrm.lk

2) Employees won't be able to inform about their leaves if they are not accessed to the app, in case if they are in rural areas where there won't be internet connection.


*19)* *Ezbooking.io
*
*Are you a hotel owner? Really worried about getting your traffic?

*Don't worry check on *Ezbooking.io* they'll help you to open up the customers to your hotel to increase the number of bookings through their online visibility where you can actually free yourself from worrying to attract the number of customers you really look for. Plus you'll be busy on serving and taking care of them by serving them with the best quality accommodated rooms just as you owners wish!




*Pros:*
1) Ezbooking.io Online booking system saves your staffs time.

2) This online booking system helps removing the bottleneck of phone booking systems.

3) The internet has established links between large hotel companies' right from five-star hotels to any other hotels which has made very flexible on the internet for individuals to make a complete planning of their holidays or any other commitments.

*Cons:*
1) Whenever you have to do the booking, you have to give them your name and address as well as the bank or credit card details, which are the most disadvantageous factor, which is the most attractive target for the cyber criminals.

2) In the process of online booking, there is no intermingling of any person to deal with to understand the terms and conditions.

*
20) Alakazam.ai
*
*Small businesses looking for the best marketing plans to increase your businesses volume?

* Don't worry check out *Alakazam.ai* they help you to plan out your goals of your business in marketing in order to identify your customers expectations. Simply download the alakazam app and understand your customers choice and expectations easily. With alakazam set your upcoming plans and goals easily. Again if you're a small firm and don't know how to implement your marketing plans and strategies don't worry just skip to Alakazam as they will provide you with the best idea!



*
Pros:*
1) The app is available for both android and IOS devices.

2) It helps you in arranging your own marketing team.

3) Cost effective method of setting your marketing plans.


*Cons:*
1) The app won't be able to clear all the issues in relation of the marketing plans.

2) When advertisements are placed it could be pretty expensive. ''*The bigger the ad the more expensive it gets*''


*Conclusion:*

The above listed 20 start ups are from 2016 & 2017 which are performing at their best to reach their top best level. Most of them are Online business which are in the process of getting to the peak in the market. The number of startups in the recent years in Sri Lanka has been rapidly increasing. 

The *Sri Lanka Export Development Board* *(SLEDB)* has implemented a budget proposal on Start-up funding in 2016, where 26 Startups had been recommended by a committee appointed by the EDB for concessionary loans provided by State Banks. In a matter of fact I personally feel that these startups needs to be appreciated since it is surprisingly interesting to see all these current startups I have mentioned above working real hard into innovating their business ideas, where as they are also trying their level best to survive in the market and innovate more without loosing their hope. 

There're a lot of new start ups in the recent years which I might have left out to mention here, in case if you know any other new start ups that has recently popped up, why not let us kindly know through the comment box below so that our reader might get a even more clear idea about the recent startups that hasn't been mention though.

----------

